

How to turn teamwork into culture - bartoszpietrzak
http://cloud.hussa.rs/2gaH/1XuV3act

======
aflinik
Cool idea, but I don't understand one thing: how do you divide person's time
between standard tasks and the "challenges"?

~~~
thion
The idea we're trying to implement is that the team of smart, intelligent
people can naturally allocate their own time resources. That's why the
responsibility for completing challenges is diffused between various team
members. If somebody has more time, because they have finished all their
"standard tasks" already, they can meanwhile complete a challenge. (We try to
keep our challenges small to keep up the momentum.)

The process is still a work in progress, though. We're still to learn what the
long term consequences will be. But we're more than willing to experiment.

